# Profiles and Import



## Speacock110 (Apr 8, 2018)

Very confused with some profile changes. I had set the by camera defaults by Option-Reset in the Develop module to Select the correct ColorChecker Passport Camera Profile for either my Mk4 or my Mk2 and others. When I import I apply a default import Develop setting. Using this method before I always had the correct camera profile applied by Lightroom.
This has stopped working, so I reset the default settings for each camera (also changing the sharpening to the new default of 40) This made no difference Lightroom still applied the default profile which is not the default I had set and expected.
Just to confuse things even more if I then select Reset (not Option Reset) Lightroom then picks either my Mk4 or my Mk2 Profile, if I change the profile to say Adobe Color then Reset the profile is changed to either my Mk4 or Mk2 depending the image.
As I use both cameras then onsite place the images in a folder before importing (I like to get a second copy of my images as soon as possible so a copy to my laptop is quicker than a Lightroom import)
Any Ideas how to get the import to use the camera defaults as set by Option-Reset?


----------



## Speacock110 (Apr 8, 2018)

Further Testing. My Import preset contains the camera profile 'Embedded' Remving this line from the preset makes no difference the profile is still Lightrooms default profile not the one i set with Option-Reset.
However is I import two images a Mk2 and a Mk4 with everything the same as before but I set the  Develop Preset to  None. I get the result I expect. Mk2 image has Mk2 profile Mk4 image has Mk4 profile without me having to change.

Very confused?


----------



## Speacock110 (Apr 8, 2018)

Fixed it. Completly remade my 'Import Default' Develop preset this time made sure treatement was unchecked, so although the file did not have the line 'camera profile' in there must have been some other way the profile was being set / overriding My Set Lightroom defaults.
I can now Option Reset for all my cameras so that if I import a mixed folder they will get the correct starting profile set.


----------



## Victoria Bampton (Apr 9, 2018)

Sorry to leave you talking to yourself there Speacock110! Thanks for posting back with your solution.


----------



## Speacock110 (Apr 9, 2018)

No probelm, sometimes you need to talk to someone, even youself you refocus your thoughts.


----------



## Zenon (Apr 9, 2018)

My Default Develop settings would not auto apply either. The masters files that I make adjustments to are also also kept in the LR catalogue folder. My 5D4 has 10 master files. I took another set of 10 files, deleted the original folder, put the new folder in the LR catalogue folder, imported it and all my adjustments showed up without any intervention. Now I have a new set of masters for each camera.


----------



## Victoria Bampton (Apr 10, 2018)

A long shot Zenon, but you don't have Store Presets with This Catalog checked in Preferences, do you? I wonder if the extent of the changes is bigger than anyone knew.


----------



## Zenon (Apr 10, 2018)

Yes. I did and still do with both devices. The SSD drive went smoothly. With the HD drive I had to move presets back to the system folder,  uncheck in preferences and then updated to 7.3.  After I move them back the original location checked it again. I ain't no rocket scientist but the only difference is AFPS and HFS+ on both machines. With your help with the presets I figured out to get my Develop Defaults working again which again only failed on the iMac.


----------

